# A re-introduction of Mallorn!



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Everyone, 

I'm Star, one of our Moderators, and given the forum's recent update and the many new members we've gotten in recent months I realized many of them may not have "met" my little one, Mallorn. She's a sky blue yellow face II opaline budgie with a massive attitude and a very special bond with me  She's one of my best friends in the world and she came into my life on January 12th, 2012. She'll be nine this year, around December! Her favorite activities include chirping along to music or dancing with me, swinging, and imitating the noises our microwave makes.
























Nice to meet you! 👋​


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Oh my goodness! It's doesn't seem possible that Mallorn is going to be nine this year. She is looking just as beautiful as ever. Thank you so much for posting the update and pictures. *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *Oh my goodness! It's doesn't seem possible that Mallorn is going to be nine this year. She is looking just as beautiful as ever. Thank you so much for posting the update and pictures. *


I know - it's NUTS! I can't believe she's been with me for so long; she still acts as hyper as always. I've been blessed with lots of health for her. Also, she knows how to turn around on command now! I taught her last year and she's thrilled anytime I tell her to show it off hahaha


----------

